

This Christmas, turn your gifts into charitable giving - SteliE
http://blog.swipegood.com/this-christmas-turn-your-gifts-into-charitabl

======
amalcon
I have tried to do this before. (Manually, but still.)

It does not work. People genuinely want to buy you useless junk you don't
actually want.

~~~
pmichaud
This is kind of true. If you stick with it people eventually come around. I've
been doing it for years. Dig it:

<http://www.petermichaud.com/essays/new-rules-for-christmas/>

------
callmeed
"... your favorite charity"

Tried to sign up because I want to do this. But there are only 7 charities to
choose from, none of which are my favorite

------
tomjen3
Honestly, if it was up to me (and I didn't have any kids) I would probably
just skip Christmas entirely, save the part about eating a bunch of nice food.
Spending a bunch of money on family that I only see at Christmas (purposely)
and chopping down a perfectly good tree, dancing around it singing songs in
honor of a nonexistent diety whose supports have murdered people I respect by
burning them on the stake is just not my idea of a great time.

------
corin_
Sorry, but I'm not giving my credit card information to any website that
allows me to authenticate through facebook.

~~~
anemitz
You can opt to create a swipegood.com account instead of connecting via
facebook.

~~~
corin_
I did see that, but the fact that facebook is even an option just put me off
straight away.

~~~
anemitz
Understandable. But frankly, if you've ever seen how banks operate their
technical infrastructure you'd want to store all your money in a matress. I'm
confident Facebook has much smarter people working to make sure their products
are secure.

~~~
BCM43
Most banks have ssl encrypted sites.

